

Why We Removed the Word ‘Hacker’ from Buffer Job Descriptions - shovel
https://open.bufferapp.com/job-descriptions-diversity/

======
mattmurdog
Because it should never have been used in the first place.

------
endur
I'm getting tired of these pseudo-cool programming job titles. Guru, hacker,
wizard, ninja.

I haven't met many well-functioning, self-described ninjas.

------
dominotw
reading this on hackernews feels ironic

